# Leather Vs Cloth



## hogan

We are looking for another Hymer and have come up with a problem.
Can anyone give me the pros and cons re leather upholstery .we have never had a vehicle with leather seats and have found a few motorhomes that have leather seats etc.
We intend to live in it for 9 months of the year.


----------



## coppo

Personal preference I suppose. I prefer cloth as its much warmer, especially if you are intending to live in it for long periods.

Best to get cloth stain guarded though so any spills clean up easily.

Some prefer leather for just wiping clean.

Paul.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Leather is cold in winter , easy to clea, but does look the business.
If I was going to have mh reupholstered i would go for leather, and Lady p would put throws on the seats. :roll: 
Dave p


----------



## stewartwebr

Before someone jumps on me for choosing leather because that's what I have, let me say I have had cloth in some vans and leather in others. My last two vans have had leather prior to that they were all cloth  

Anyway, to answer your post; When I buy my next motorhome it will have leather. However, that's not to say that leather is better. I think it is down to your own personal use.

One major factor to consider is the colour of the leather. Both my current van and my previous Chieftain had light cream coloured leather. I feel this is too light and have had issues with dye transfer, especially when wearing jeans on a hot day on the driver’s seat. It does clean off if you clean it regularly and protect it with appropriate protector. Overall, I think leather is easier to keep looking fresh; it can be wiped down and conditioned which brings it back to almost new condition. If fabric starts to get dirty you can wash it but never get it back to the original new look IMHO.

I have bright red leather seats in my tow car and they too show dye transfer, but not as much as the cream colour in the motorhome. :evil: 

I guess what I am trying to say is leather is better to keep in the new look condition, but it takes a lot of work and is not a buy leather and forget solution. We actually have folded towels on the base of the drivers’ seats to protect from the transfer of the dye our jeans.

I did suggest we both stop wearing jeans and opt for a nice pair of cotton slacks from M&S, but we feel we are still a little too young for that yet :wink: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly

We have a 12 year old car with black leather seats. It's used almost daily and the back seats are constantly being removed or slid flat to accommodate a wheelchair or rubbish for the tip. There is no wear on the leather anywhere at all. I don't think you would be able to say the same for cloth upholstery of that age.

We find it comfortable in both winter and summer and, if we went for another car, would want leather seats without doubt.

That said, I'm not sure I'd want leather seating in a motorhome, but we do find a set of loose covers- homemade- keeps the worse of the wear and spills from the cream van upholstery.

g


----------



## coppo

Grizzly said:


> We have a 12 year old car with black leather seats. It's used almost daily and the back seats are constantly being removed or slid flat to accommodate a wheelchair or rubbish for the tip. There is no wear on the leather anywhere at all. I don't think you would be able to say the same for cloth upholstery of that age.
> 
> We find it comfortable in both winter and summer and, if we went for another car, would want leather seats without doubt.
> 
> That said, I'm not sure I'd want leather seating in a motorhome, but we do find a set of loose covers- homemade- keeps the worse of the wear and spills from the cream van upholstery.
> 
> g


You can get different grades of leather though, my sister bought a cheap leather settee and the quality is terrible, the leather is all coming off at the seams.


----------



## tonyblake

I had my Exsis re upholstered in leather last year. It was previously cloth with cloth covers. On having the upholstery done, I had the seat foams renewed and doubles in thickness and as my motorhome is Burgundy and Grey, I had the front seats and rear seats (that doubles as a bed) done in matching leather. Really comfortable driving seats and the rear seats are now so brilliant, I love the comfort. I think it is a personal choice but I did go from cloth to leather but also upgraded the quality of the seats and it really is total heaven. Thought it was comfortable before but now.....just bliss.


----------



## aldra

As you know Coppo we have leather edged seats in the MH, the centre( a suede type fabric) cleans with a damp cloth and I wipe the leather daily with baby wipes

In the car we have full leather seats and find them very easy to keep clean

Having said that our 10 year old Hymer had fabric seats and they steam cleaned a treat

I think its horses for courses and I think for full-time living a simple home made slip over could well be the answer

I am just about to make one for the back seat before my son takes his two little ones away, not only to protect from spilt food but to prevent scratches from shoes as they climb up

Good luck whichever you choose

Best wishes to both of you 
Sandra and Albert


----------



## coppo

aldra said:


> As you know Coppo we have leather edged seats in the MH, the centre( a suede type fabric) cleans with a damp cloth and I wipe the leather daily with baby wipes
> 
> In the car we have full leather seats and find them very easy to keep clean
> 
> Having said that our 10 year old Hymer had fabric seats and they steam cleaned a treat
> 
> I think its horses for courses and I think for full-time living a simple home made slip over could well be the answer
> 
> I am just about to make one for the back seat before my son takes his two little ones away, not only to protect from spilt food but to prevent scratches from shoes as they climb up
> 
> Good luck whichever you choose
> 
> Best wishes to both of you
> Sandra and Albert


Yes I do know Sandra, I think I spent more time in your bleeding motorhome than ours at Lincoln :lol:

Paul.


----------



## VanFlair

Hi Hogan

I will add my two penneth but it looks like the the vote is going that way anyway.

LEATHER but I would say keep it dark and then super serviceable, works van black leather 130,000 miles use and abuse dirty clothes not looked after etc etc, and still looks good as new.

We looked at two motorhomes basically the same model one anthracite leather (very dark grey nearly black) and one dark blue cloth, the leather looked loads better so we bought it. It is cold in the winter first thing AM if you have just got out of nice warm bed BUT a big thick dressing gown does the biz.

Martin


----------



## muggers

tonyblake said:


> I had my Exsis re upholstered in leather last year.


Wow - was it very expensive? Bet it looks and feels fantastic 

My pennyworth is re car upholstery - having had 2 with leather and now a Volvo V50 with fabric I REALLY regret not paying the extra for leather seats. A small towel for very hot/ very cold weather but so easy to keep clean and looking good.

And small people with scratchy buckles had to take off their shoes anyway.... :wink:

We have fabric in the van and I use washable throws over every seat I can, so it would be nice to have cleanable leather. Not sure how it would work with bed-seats in leather though. Do you turn them over to have a non-slip fabric surface to sleep on?


----------



## MrsW

We have leather sofas in our home here in Southern France. I love them but do find them a bit sticky on a hot summers day. But they clean easily and will last longer than fabric ones in good condition. In other words, it's up to you what is important to you!


----------



## hogan

Thanks for all your input,you put my mind at rest re leather,the search goes on.


----------



## tonyblake

Hi Muggers and it cost £1000. That was more than double thickness quality foam on the rear seats/bed (not used as bed though) Front seats fully re upholstered and two matching side cushions for the arms between rear and front seats.
Really nice and although some may say cheap, some may say dear, I consider it worth every single penny. Much rather have that than other seats but the only increase in cost is because I chose leather rather than cloth and we both reckon it was a bargain.
The comfort and quality is there long after the price.


----------



## muggers

tonyblake said:


> Hi Muggers and it cost £1000. That was more than double thickness quality foam on the rear seats/bed (not used as bed though) Front seats fully re upholstered and two matching side cushions for the arms between rear and front seats.
> Really nice and although some may say cheap, some may say dear, I consider it worth every single penny. Much rather have that than other seats but the only increase in cost is because I chose leather rather than cloth and we both reckon it was a bargain.
> The comfort and quality is there long after the price.


Woo hoo! Reckon you got a bargain - we were quoted £700 to recover an Ekornes cream leather lounge chair - more than the original cost 20+ years ago 

Just keep that smug look on your face :wink: :lol:


----------



## 5bells

Always find leather cold and clammy.

Everyone to their own but I think a lot of people choose leather because they think it looks a bit more classy.

All of our three children have good quality leather in their homes, after visiting (or longer stays) we both can't wait until we get home to our nice comfy fabric sofa.

Trying to relax on leather reminds me of trying to sleep on those infernal blow up beds.

Not biased honest :roll: 

Ray


----------



## peedee

For me leather is far harder wearing and easier to keep clean what ever the colour.

For those that say it is cold, put some clothes on before you sit on it. :lol: 

peedee


----------

